# Was the weather kind to you?



## Masood

"Was the weather kind to you?" is another way of asking "Was the weather good?".
E.g.1
_We had a barbecue at the weekend.
--Was the weather kind to you? It was a bit hit-and-miss where I live.
E.g.2
How was your holiday?
--Good thanks, really enjoyed it.
Was the weather kind to you?

¿El tiempo estaba amable? (?)_


----------



## elprofe

In informal Spanish, I'd say 
_¿Cómo se portó el tiempo (con vosotros)_?
_¿Y el tiempo, se portó bien?_

Puede ir seguido de un "_¿pudisteis hacer todo lo que queríais?_" para dejar claro lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Masood

Thanks. Isn't it clear enough that you're referring to the weather without the follow-on question?


----------



## elprofe

Sí... está bastante claro, pero no tanto como en inglés, por eso sugerí una follow-on question, como
· _¿pudisteis hacer todo lo que teníais planeado?
· ¿Os llovió mucho?_

Si la persona a la que le preguntas no está muy avispada en ese momento, puede tomarse la palabra "tiempo" como "time" al principio, y tardaría unos segundos en buscarle un significado a la oración. Una vez no le encuentra el significado hay dos posibilidades: o se le ocurre que "tiempo" es "weather" o te preguntará que qué demonios le has preguntado 

_Reflexión basada en mi experiencia:_ También es verdad que cuando hablo con una persona que no es española, tiendo a estar más atento a posibles ambigüedades o posibles significados un poco más ocultos, por eso si me dijeras "_¿cómo se portó el tiempo?_" con acento inglés, pues puedo pensar que quieres preguntarme si tuvimos tiempo para hacer todo lo que planeábamos, o incluso que no querías usar el verbo "portarse" y entonces me quedaría un rato pensando qué verbo has querido decir, o me aseguraría preguntándote algo como "_¿Preguntas que si nos hizo buen tiempo?_". Por el contrario, si mi amigo me preguntara "¿Cómo se portó el tiempo?" no tendría duda de lo que me quiere decir.

Otras maneras de preguntarlo (un poco más claras):
_¿Os hizo buen tiempo?
¿Os salió buen tiempo?_


----------



## Masood

Ah, I understand the possible confusion with _tiempo _now, cheers.


----------



## jilar

Solemos usar el verbo  acompañar.
-¿(Te/os) acompañó el tiempo?


----------



## Masood

Cheers, jilar.


----------



## Cento

Completamente de acuerdo con *elprofe:*



elprofe said:


> Otras maneras de preguntarlo (un poco más claras):
> _¿Os hizo buen tiempo?
> ¿Os salió buen tiempo?_



Otras formas posibles, más parecidas al intento de *Masood,* serían _¿El tiempo era agradable? ¿Os hizo/Hacía un tiempo agradable?_

Pero _amable_ solo se usa, o al menos solo me suena natural, para el trato o carácter de las personas.


----------



## Ferrol

elprofe said:


> In informal Spanish, I'd say
> _¿Cómo se portó el tiempo (con vosotros)_?
> _¿Y el tiempo, se portó bien?_
> 
> Puede ir seguido de un "_¿pudisteis hacer todo lo que queríais?_" para dejar claro lo que quieres decir.


De acuerdo con elprofe
O  “¿Se portó bien el tiempo?”


----------



## Aviador

En Chile creo que lo usual sería _¿Cómo estuvo el tiempo?_; _¿Cómo se portó el tiempo?_; _¿Qué tal el tiempo?_


----------



## Ferrol

Aviador said:


> En Chile creo que lo usual sería _¿Cómo estuvo el tiempo?_; _¿Cómo se portó el tiempo?_; _¿Qué tal el tiempo?_


Tambien aquí . Lo que ocurre es que la opción de elprofe me parece que transmite mejor el matiz de la frase del OP :  “...was *kind to *you?”


----------



## Lamarimba

jilar said:


> ¿(Te/os) acompañó el tiempo?


Esta es muy usual, y además es bonita.


----------



## Ferrol

Lamarimba said:


> Esta es muy usual, y además es bonita.


👍


----------



## elroy

¿No se puede quitar la ambigüedad usando “el clima” en vez de “el tiempo”? (De hecho creía que “el clima” era generalmente más común que “el tiempo”.)


----------



## bandini

elroy said:


> ¿No se puede quitar la ambigüedad usando “el clima” en vez de “el tiempo”? (De hecho creía que “el clima” era generalmente más común que “el tiempo”.)


I agree.  The media tells us that weather and climate are different but, in Spanish, they appear to be the same.


----------



## Aviador

elroy said:


> ¿No se puede quitar la ambigüedad usando “el clima” en vez de “el tiempo”? (De hecho creía que “el clima” era generalmente más común que “el tiempo”.)


No, porque _clima_ se refiere aun concepto diferente, una cosa es el clima y otra el tiempo.
_Clima_ se refiere al comportamiento promedio de la atmósfera en una región en particular según mediciones hechas durante décadas o siglos y varía dentro de ciertos límites durante el año con las estaciones. Así entonces, según las diferentes clasificaciones del clima en la Tierra se habla por ejemplo de _clima mediterráneo_, como el de Santiago de Chile; _clima de estepa_, como el de amplias zonas de Asia Central; _clima marítimo temperado lluvioso_, como el de Inglaterra; etc.
_Tiempo_ es, por otra parte, el estado de la atmósfera en un momento particular, si está caluroso o frío, cubierto, si está lloviendo, nevando o hace sol, etc., y cambia en pocos días, horas o minutos.
Por lo tanto, si me preguntaran cómo estaba el clima durante mis vacaciones en cierto lugar, tendría que responder que estaba como ha estado durante los últimos milenios quizá... bueno, con esto del cambio climático nunca se sabe.
No hay ambigüedad alguna con el uso del término _tiempo_ pues el contexto impide cualquier confusión.



bandini said:


> I agree.  The media tells us that weather and climate are different but, in Spanish, they appear to be the same.


Como ves, no, la diferencia es igual a la que existe en inglés: _climate_ es clima y _weather_ es tiempo.


----------



## elroy

He escuchado “clima” en el sentido de “weather” un montón de veces en boca de hablantes nativos, incluso mucho más que “tiempo”. No sé si son cosas regionales y tal vez “clima” no se use así en Chile. “tiempo” es lo que me enseñaron los libros de español, mientras que “clima” es lo que más escucho en la vida real.


----------



## Aviador

elroy said:


> ... No sé si son cosas regionales y tal vez “clima” no se use así en Chile. “tiempo” es lo que me enseñaron los libros de español...


No, _clima_ no se usa así en Chile, se dice _tiempo_, igual como te lo enseñaron con esos libros de español.


----------



## elroy

Entonces parece que sí se trata de diferencias regionales. En México (al menos) sí que se dice “clima”.

(Véase este hilo.)


----------



## Aviador

En el sitio de internet de la Organización Meteorológica Mundial de las Naciones Unidas se encuentra la siguiente página en la sección de divulgación: Clima y esta otra sobre la predicción del tiempo: Predicción Meteorológica.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Entonces parece que sí se trata de diferencias regionales. En México (al menos) sí que se dice “clima”.


Sí, en México, aunque también aquí tenemos personas que diferencian cuando por alguna razón tienen que hacerlo, por ejemplo, científicos o personas que se comunican con sus pares u homólogos de otros países. El resto de la población, es decir, la gran mayoría, usa las palabras clima y tiempo con el mismo significado, siendo a veces "clima" predominante en este contexto (por no decir siempre, pues no me consta pero lo creo), por ejemplo, en mi estado preperiríamos "clima", sin que suene raro "tiempo".
La editorial *Oxford University Press*, que seguramente conoces bien, y que sabes lo *prestigiosa que es, también enseña "español latinoamericano" (no van a renunciar a una jugosa tajada del pastel), como lo muestra la siguiente lección sacada de un libro de esta editorial:




Martín, R. (2004). _Take off in Latin American Spanish_. Oxford University Press.

Claro que hay que aclarar que "español latinoamericano" no significa "español hablado en toda Latinoamérica". Quizá de partes de Centromérica y México.
* Lo prestigiosa la obliga a revisar sus contenidos y que se ajusten a la realidad elegida, es decir, no están enseñando castellano europeo, y por eso pueden enseñar "clima" con el significado de "tiempo".


----------



## Marsianitoh

elroy said:


> ¿No se puede quitar la ambigüedad usando “el clima” en vez de “el tiempo”? (De hecho creía que “el clima” era generalmente más común que “el tiempo”.)


En mi opinión no hay ambigüedad, no utilizamos esas expresiones con otro significado de "tiempo" que no sea el atmosférico. Habrá países en los que "tiempo" suene raro ( al igual que "clima" aquí) pero no creo que resulte ambiguo.


----------



## Masood

Yes, they do use _clima_ to refer to _weather_ in Mexico. I should have qualified my question by specifying Spanish of Spain (as I normally do).


----------



## bandini

Así es el mundo porque el tema del tiempo contra el clima es, en el mejor de los casos, un detalle pero sí es evidencia de quién eres.  Aparte de las diferencias regionales, tiene que ver con la formación académica también dentro de la misma región.  Donde fueres haz lo que vieres.  Por ejemplo, aquel léxico al que estaba acostumbrado a llevarme puesto del tingo al tango en mis años universitarios no es de todo el mismo que agarro hoy día en esta vida más hogareña y del barrio para que la gente no me vea pedante y elitista.  Por este modo, si un día tengo la dicha de conocer a España ¡espero poder poner en práctica todas las joyas lingüísticas que aprendo aquí!


----------



## jasminasul

elroy said:


> Entonces*,* parece que sí se trata de diferencias regionales. En México (al menos) sí que se dice “clima”.


Sería el acabose si los traductores, profesores y periodistas escribiéramos como habla la gente, sobre todo en estos tiempos de espanglish. Ya lo ha explicado Aviador y así viene en el diccionario.
Tú eres libre de hablar como quieras, pero un argumento basado en que algo se dice ni pincha ni corta. Para mí, otras personas tienen otra opinión.
Por otra parte, siempre debemos poner coma después de "entonces" cuando significa "therefore", para diferenciarlo de "at that time".


----------



## Aviador

Sólo para precisar un poquito. Al menos en el caso chileno, la forma en que se usan los términos _clima_ y _tiempo _(atmosférico) con sus respectivos y diferentes significados, no son únicamente patrimonio de la academia, los técnico y los periodistas, sino de la población en general, del hablante común en el habla del día a día.
A propósito, el *tiempo* en el centro de Chile, donde me encuentro en este momento, ha estado inusualmente caluroso. Ayer, día de elecciones, los votantes tuvimos que sufrir con el calor mientras aguardábamos en las lentas colas por las restricciones de aforo en los centros de votación debidas a la pandemia. El calentamiento global ha estado causando evidentes cambios en el *clima*, principalmente de esta parte del país.


----------



## elroy

It was already abundantly clear that in Chile and Spain "clima" is not used to mean "weather."  In Mexico, it is.  This does not mean that this usage is to be summarily banned or denigrated, no matter what dictionaries say and what is used in Chile and Spain.  The benchmark for what should or shouldn't be used in Country A is neither a dictionary (dictionaries aren't perfect and should not be taken as final authorities) nor usage in Country B.


----------



## jasminasul

It's not only Chile and Spain. You can't write a book that purports to teach Latin American Spanish if you write sentences that are considered incorrect in other Latin American Countries -call it Mexican Spanish instead. 
Clima introduces ambiguity in speech, and it wouldn't have spread through the population if people had a basic knowledge of science. And arguably an unscientific language will keep a people unscientific forever.
Oh, and the DRAE is the final authority for translators, even when we disagree with RAE.


----------



## elroy

Who said I was writing a book purporting to teach "Latin American Spanish," whatever that's supposed to be?
Translation is not black and white; the right translation always depends on the text type, the purpose of the translation, the target audience, etc.  In translating a novel intended for Mexican readers, "clima" may be an appropriate translation.
The DRAE is not a final authority in any case.
I also disagree with your conjectures about the origins of novel uses and their potential impacts on people's knowledge.
Rigid prescriptive approaches are widely discredited in academic communities, and I say this as a person with graduate degrees in both linguistics and translation/interpreting. 


jasminasul said:


> It's not only Chile and Spain.


It doesn't matter.  It doesn't make a difference whether or not this use is only found in Mexico.


----------



## jasminasul

I was referring to message #21, never said anything about you having written a book. 
You always present very well though-out and forensic arguments; here I only see dogmatism and degree-wielding outrage.
I will leave the conversation now, I think we both have given our views on the subject.


----------



## elroy

jasminasul said:


> I was referring to message #21, never said anything about you having written a book.


Sorry for misunderstanding you.  I confess I didn't read that post closely.


jasminasul said:


> You always present very well though-out and forensic arguments


Thank you.


jasminasul said:


> here I only see dogmatism and degree-wielding outrage.


It's unfortunate that you see dogmatism, when in fact I was trying to convey the opposite: that these matters are _not_ black and white ("Translation is not black and white"; "The DRAE is not a final authority"; Rigid prescriptive approaches are widely discredited").  I'm not "outraged," but I do feel fairly strongly about the perils of prescriptive approaches to language. 
I rarely ever mention my degrees, and I despise doing so.  I felt uncomfortable doing it.   I mentioned them to show that my opinion was informed.  Your reaction confirms that this can be misconstrued as showing off. 

I suspect we probably both misunderstood each other to some extent.


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> The DRAE is not a final authority


Lamentablemente lo es, elroy, por mucho que nos pese.
Te pongo un simple ejemplo:
Yo, y muchos otros, podríamos empeñarnos en escribir "avogado", con uve y no con be, justificando que esa es su etimología (misma razón con que los académicos justifican otras palabras). Pero eso se considera "oficialmente" un error. Oficialmente es con be. Cualquier profesor te lo corregiría, o la consideraría incorrecta, que es lo mismo.
Y todo esto en base a lo que dicta la RAE, por supuesto.
Si mañana estos cambian las normas y, por lo que fuera, quisieran volver al origen etimológico de la palabra anotada, no te quepa duda de que, entonces, será correcto "avogado" y no el anterior "abogado".

Ya sé que no es el mismo caso, y entiendo tu postura (si en México está generalizado clima=tiempo, hay que respetarlo), pero no deja de ser un error.
¿Error extendido en los mexicanos de a pie? Pues vale, pero error.
Habría que preguntarse, si acaso, si los profesores allí corrigen o no ese mal uso del término.
En principio deberían.

Dicho esto, sí, no hay duda, cuando tú hablas con mexicanos y ellos dicen "clima" seguramente lo usan con el significado de "tiempo". Eso lo sabes tú y si no quieres caerles mal o molestarlos lo mejor es que no los corrijas. Pero si fueras un profesor de ellos, deberías hacerlo, pues sería tu tarea.


----------



## elroy

Thanks, @jilar.  What I meant is that the DRAE is not always up-to-date, so the fact that a use is not in the DRAE doesn't mean that they've thought about it, considered it, and decided that it wasn't valid.  They may not even be aware that "clima" is used this way in Mexico.  I think the formula "not in the DRAE = incorrect" is too much of an oversimplification of the reality of the Spanish language.  ("in the DRAE = correct" is probably valid at least the vast majority of the time.)


----------



## bandini

elroy said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding you.  I confess I didn't read that post closely.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> It's unfortunate that you see dogmatism, when in fact I was trying to convey the opposite: that these matters are _not_ black and white ("Translation is not black and white"; "The DRAE is not a final authority"; Rigid prescriptive approaches are widely discredited").  I'm not "outraged," but I do feel fairly strongly about the perils of prescriptive approaches to language.
> I rarely ever mention my degrees, and I despise doing so.  I felt uncomfortable doing it.   I mentioned them to show that my opinion was informed.  Your reaction confirms that this can be misconstrued as showing off.
> 
> I suspect we probably both misunderstood each other to some extent.


Congratulations on you academic success.  I, for one, am impressed.  Nunca deja que la modestia le impida expresarse.  No es igual que presumir.


----------



## bandini

jilar said:


> Lamentablemente lo es, elroy, por mucho que nos pese.
> Te pongo un simple ejemplo:
> Yo, y muchos otros, podríamos empeñarnos en escribir "avogado", con uve y no con be, justificando que esa es su etimología (misma razón con que los académicos justifican otras palabras). Pero eso se considera "oficialmente" un error. Oficialmente es con be. Cualquier profesor te lo corregiría, o la consideraría incorrecta, que es lo mismo.
> Y todo esto en base a lo que dicta la RAE, por supuesto.
> Si mañana estos cambian las normas y, por lo que fuera, quisieran volver al origen etimológico de la palabra anotada, no te quepa duda de que, entonces, será correcto "avogado" y no el anterior "abogado".
> 
> Ya sé que no es el mismo caso, y entiendo tu postura (si en México está generalizado clima=tiempo, hay que respetarlo), pero no deja de ser un error.
> ¿Error extendido en los mexicanos de a pie? Pues vale, pero error.
> Habría que preguntarse, si acaso, si los profesores allí corrigen o no ese mal uso del término.
> En principio deberían.
> 
> Dicho esto, sí, no hay duda, cuando tú hablas con mexicanos y ellos dicen "clima" seguramente lo usan con el significado de "tiempo". Eso lo sabes tú y si no quieres caerles mal o molestarlos lo mejor es que no los corrijas. Pero si fueras un profesor de ellos, deberías hacerlo, pues sería tu tarea.


Basta decir que los ratones de bibliotheca son iguales por todo el mundo. Le aseguro de que los profes de la Universidad de Guadalajara hablan 99% igualitos que los de Salamanca (en cuanto a vocabulario).


----------



## Lamarimba

bandini said:


> los profes en la Universidad de Guadalajara hablan 99% igualitos que los de Salamanca


Sí. A los de Salamanca les falta una pizca de chile.


----------



## bandini

Lamarimba said:


> Sí. A los de Salamanca les falta una pizca de chile.


----------

